# Unwanted pests



## Maureen Allen (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi - has anyone got any suggestions on how to deter centipedes from drowning in our pool - we wake up to a least a dozen everyday. I have looked up on 
the web for info but cannot find anything that tells why they gravitate to the pool and drown. I have rented several holiday homes over the years in Cyprus and never had a problem like this before.


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

*Possible solution?*



Maureen Allen said:


> Hi - has anyone got any suggestions on how to deter centipedes from drowning in our pool - we wake up to a least a dozen everyday. I have looked up on
> the web for info but cannot find anything that tells why they gravitate to the pool and drown. I have rented several holiday homes over the years in Cyprus and never had a problem like this before.


Get a frog or two...!


----------

